# Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

					Nur für kurze Zeit haben Alternate und PC Games Hardware einen tollen Gaming-PC zum unschlagbaren Preis im Angebot. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*


----------



## sartostian (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Ein 600 Watt Netzteil finde ich etwas überzogen, hier hätten auch 480 Watt gereicht. Sparpotential gibt es auch noch beim Mainboard, da der Xeon ja nicht übertaktungsfreundlich ist und daher ein H87 statt Z87 sich eher anbietet.


----------



## lalaker (1. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Feiner PC zu einem tollen Preis. 

Dennoch hätte ich ein anderes NT, Mobo und RAM mit normalen HS verbaut. Beim Gehäuse hätte ich zum Antec GX 500 gegriffen.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Hier mal meine Meinung zu diesem....Gerät.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-wie-findet-ihr-diese-tutti-komplettis-2.html

Ab Post 16.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Meinung zu diesem....Gerät.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-wie-findet-ihr-diese-tutti-komplettis-2.html
> 
> Ab Post 16.


 
Ich finde in dem Posting 16 keine "Meinung".


----------



## MaxRink (5. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich finde in dem Posting 16 keine "Meinung".


 
Steht da nicht ab?


----------



## Teutonnen (5. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich finde in dem Posting 16 keine "Meinung".









Teutonnen schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Meinung zu diesem....Gerät.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-wie-findet-ihr-diese-tutti-komplettis-2.html
> 
> *Ab* Post 16.


----------



## d1enamic (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Die Diskussion im Forum ist ja wohl etwas ausgeartet. Vielleicht nochmal für Leute die nicht selber Netzteile zusammenlöten: Was genau ist an dieser Zusammenstellung jetzt suboptimal? Welche Komponente sollte man aus welchem Grund ersetzen? Vielen Dank


----------



## Teutonnen (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Wenn du den PC so kaufen willst, sollte ganz sicher ein anderes Netzteil rein (Straight Power e9 450w, LC 9x50 Gold Series oder ein Sea Sonic X series wenn es unbedingt Single Rail sein soll.. Im Bereich <450 Watt, maximal 500).


Grundsätzlich bekommst du das Gleiche für viel weniger Geld (oder eben mehr Leistung für den Preis) bei einem eigenen Zusammenbau, weshalb hier 90% der "Berater" von einem Fertig-PC abraten.


----------



## MaxRink (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Nebenbei kannst du bei Hardwareversand montieren lassen (Kosten 30€) und liegst damit immer noch deutlich unter den Preisen dieser Rechner bei der selben Leistung.


----------



## f4ke (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

interessant, hab fast dasselbe, hat mir nur knap 700 gekostet(selbstzusammenbau).


> Was genau ist an dieser Zusammenstellung jetzt suboptimal? Welche Komponente sollte man aus welchem Grund ersetzen? Vielen Dank


wie die anderen schon sagen, passen xeon und Z-mainboard doch nicht zusammen vom kostenpunkt her gesehen, aber gut.


----------



## d1enamic (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Danke für die Antworten. 

Ich würde natürlich die Komponenten einzeln kaufen und selbst zusammen bauen. Ein anderes Netzteil? Sehr gerne!  

was ist hiervon zu halten:

"xeon und Z-mainboard passt nicht"

Die Xeon Geschichte macht aus meiner Sicht Sinn. Warum passt das Mainboard nicht? Welches wäre eine bessere Wahl?

EDIT:

Komme bei der Zusammenstellung der Komponenten auf 880€ (alles von Hardwareversand bis auf die CPU, die kommt von meinPaket)


----------



## ryzen1 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Die Gewinnspanne bei Hardware ist eh schon so gering. Da will man natürlich auch noch ein wenig daran verdienen.
Daher eignen sich Komplett PCs ganz gut dazu um den Preis zu erhöhen und minderwertige Hardware zu verbauen.


----------



## d1enamic (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Wo siehst Du hier minderwertige Hardware? Ok, das Netzteil wurde besprochen. 

Mein Problem ist folgendes: 

Ich habe mich das letzte mal von 5 Jahren intensiv mit Hardwarekomponenten beschäftigt. Ich bekomme nen PC locker zusammengebaut - aber ich hab nicht die Zeit mich mit Details der Hardware zu beschäftigen. Ich dachte die PCGH Rechner wären ein guter Einstiegspunkt für eine Konfiguration. 

Natürlich bin ich dann dankbar, wenn mit jemand sagt, das Netzteil ist nicht gut weil ...


----------



## f4ke (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Mainboard mit H chipsatz würde vollkommen reichen.

Mindfactory ist meistens billiger, aber nicht immer


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



f4ke schrieb:


> Mainboard mit H chipsatz würde vollkommen reichen.
> 
> Mindfactory ist meistens billiger, aber nicht immer


 
Ja in dem Fall wurde ein besseres "Z"-Board genommen, auch wenn man nicht übertakten kann. Ein "H"-Board wäre im Einkauf nicht günstiger gewesen, daher macht man mit diesem Board sicherlich nichts falsch.


----------



## f4ke (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

sage nicht dass es falsch wäre, ist nur billiger, und wer es nicht braucht kann eben noch paar euro sparen.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ja in dem Fall wurde ein besseres "Z"-Board genommen, auch wenn man nicht übertakten kann. Ein "H"-Board wäre im Einkauf nicht günstiger gewesen, daher macht man mit diesem Board sicherlich nichts falsch.


 
Naja man kann dem Xeon immerhin den maximalen Turbotakt verpassen und etwas am BCLK herumspielen, so sollte man in der Regel auf irgendwas zwischen 3.8-4GHz kommen.

Das ASRock H87 PRo4 ist im Einzelhandel mehr als 30€ günstiger als das Z87-K (~61€ vs ~93€). Habt ihr so grosse Rabatte auf den Brettern? Sind immerhin fast 25%, was schon einigermassen heftig ist, denn Hardware ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Margenwunder^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Dieser PC wird von Asus finanziell unterstützt, siehe auch Powered by-Logo auf der Alternate-Seite: Die ALTERNATE Marken-Portale – ausgesuchte Marken auf einen Blick!

Durch die Kombination aus Asus-Grafikkarte und Asus-Mainboard war ein besonders guter Preis möglich. Normalerweise wäre dieser Rechner sonst deutlich teurer gekommen. Daher ist es auch ein Aktions-PC


----------



## Useful (7. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Aber warum dann so ein schlechtes Netzteil, welches Qualitativ schlecht ist und überdimensioniert?
Euer verbautes Corsair CX600M ist mit einem Bestpreis von rund 60€ bei Geizhals gelistet,
das System Power 7 450 Watt wäre viel besser geeignet, Qualitativ besser und gut 15€ günstiger,
aber in dieser Preisklasse hätte es mindestens ein E9 450er sein müssen, welches gerade mal 7 bis 8 € teuerer ist......


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Durch die Kombination aus Asus-Grafikkarte und Asus-Mainboard war ein besonders guter Preis möglich. Normalerweise wäre dieser Rechner sonst deutlich teurer gekommen. Daher ist es auch ein Aktions-PC



ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat alles, was man je brauchen wird (inklusive S/PDIF).


----------



## CiD (10. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Hat alles, was man je brauchen wird (inklusive S/PDIF).


1. Was wenn man sich später noch eine 2. nVidia Grafikkarte dazu kaufen möchte? (Board scheint nur "AMD Quad CrossFireX" zu unterstützen [ok, das derzeit verwendete wohl auch nicht], kein SLI)
2. Was wenn man sich nach einem Jahr doch noch ein K-Intel zulegt weil man übertakten möchte?

Da müsste man sich dann noch ein neues MB mit dazu kaufen, kommt im Endeffekt teurer...mit dem Z-MB finde ich es schon "Zukunftssicherer", auch Hinsichtlich des 600W NT.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



CiD schrieb:


> 1. Was wenn man sich später noch eine 2. nVidia  Grafikkarte dazu kaufen möchte? (Board scheint nur "AMD Quad CrossFireX"  zu unterstützen [ok, das derzeit verwendete wohl auch nicht], kein  SLI)



Der PC taugt nichts für SLI/CF, ob da jetzt ein H87 oder Z87 Mainboard drin ist.

Dir ist schon klar, dass das CX600M nur 2 6+2pin PCIe-Anschlüsse hat? Wenn  du eine zweite Grafikkarte einbauen willst, musst du ein neues Netzteil  kaufen, denn DA KANN MAN NUR EINE GRAFIKKARTE ANSCHLIESSEN.



Wenn man über SLI/CF (ergibt bei 16/4 sowieso keinen  Sinn, vergiss das  auf einem H87-Brett) nachdenkt, sollte man erstens  generell keinen  Fertig-PC kaufen  und zweitens seine Hardware von Anfang an derauf  ausrichten (können) UND  DAZU GEHÖRT GANZ SICHER KEIN 600W 80+ BRONZE  SINGLE RAIL NT OHNE OTP  UND OCP DAS NUR 2x6+2PIN BIETET. Abgesehen von der Minderwertigkeit des Saftspenders ist es physikalisch unmöglich, daran zwei Grafikkarten zu betreiben! 

Kennst du die Redewendung "mGPU entweder sofort oder  gar nicht"? Weisst  du, warum man das so sagt? Weil du CPU, Mainboard,  Netzteil und Case  und gegebenenfalls Peripherie wie z.B. Monitor(e)  danach ausrichten  musst, um es sinnvoll zu nutzen.

Und weisst du,  was du tun solltest, wenn du den PC NICHT entsprechend  selber  zusammenstellen und warten (Treiberupdates) kannst? Du solltest  SLI/CF  SEIN LASSEN, denn das ist schon etwas mehr als "plug&play".





CiD schrieb:


> 2. Was wenn man sich nach einem Jahr doch noch ein K-Intel zulegt weil man übertakten möchte?



Für die 20% Mehrleistung, die du nicht gerade oft benutzen kannst, weil  in den meisten Fällen sowieso die Graka limitiert? Das lohnt sich nicht  mal ansatzweise, dafür 340€ [ausgehend vom verbauten Z87-K]auszugeben (i7 4770k + einen  potenten Kühler, denn der i5 lohnt sich mal gar nicht, wenn du schon den  Xeon 1230v3 hast und mit dem Hyper TX3 Evo kommst du OC-technisch nicht weit).




CiD schrieb:


> Da müsste man sich  dann noch ein neues MB mit dazu kaufen, kommt im Endeffekt teurer...mit  dem Z-MB finde ich es schon "Zukunftssicherer", auch Hinsichtlich des  600W NT.



Nein. Du müsstest den gesamten PC umkrempeln. NT raus, CPU raus, Mobo raus, CPU-Kühler raus. Dann hast du noch Platten, Laufwerk, Graka und RAM. Da kannst du dir gleich nen neuen PC zusammenbauen.

Und was das 600W NT angeht: 
MAN. KANN. KEIN. SLI/CF. DAMIT. BENUTZEN... ES. GEHT. NICHT.
Und für Single GPU ist das Teil einfach mal 150W zu gross, schlecht abgesichert und noch dazu erfrischend ineffizient.


Gott, ich liebe Dummschwätzer...


----------



## CiD (10. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Gott, ich liebe Dummschwätzer...


Genau aus dem Grund wollt ich von dir nochmal was lesen.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Wenn du deine Beiträge zur Abwechslung mal mit Fakten untermauern würdest, könnte man sie vielleicht sogar ernst nehmen.


----------



## wievieluhr (10. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

ok ..... hier muss ich mich mal recht kleinlaut melden und muss sagen dass ich, aufgrund von Temperaturproblemen meine GPUs mit 16/4 Lanes laufen lasse *schande über mich*

aber es gibt wenig nachteile bei 4 lanes.... mit MR hab ich keine Probleme und ich lass bei Firestrike etwa 2000 GPU punkte liegen und bei BF4 10 fps.
hier muss ich sagen: dafür nicht neben einer Turbine zu sitzen ist mir den Verlust wert.

ansonsten ist die Aussage Aufrüstbarkeit blöd gewählt.
WENN jemand für 1000 Euro nen Fertig-PC kauft, rüstet er/sie ganz sicher nicht nach.
Kein vernünftiger PC-nutzer rüstet im gleichen sockel von nem 1230v3 auf nen 4770k auf weil er dann 6 fps mehr im MIN bereich kriegt und im Durchschnitt sich nichts ändert.

CF wird wie bereits erwähnt nicht möglich dank Singlerail NT 

Achso nochwas zu CF plug & Play.....
das ist der Behindertste Mist ever..... Treiberinkompatibilität @ its best.....
(hab mich nicht an - mGPU: sofort oder garnicht - gehalten) verschieden Hersteller ... da musste erstmal am GPU bios basteln, damit du nen neuen treiber installiert kriegst 

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Jup, aber was sind 2000 Punkte im Firestrike? Mal kurz 50% Performance der zweiten Karte?
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD3H-CF
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD3H-CF
Dann hast du eine Skalierung von vielleicht 1.25-1.4. KANN man machen - oder, man verkauft die erste Karte und nimmt gleich das grössere Modell, dann hast du die gleichen 30% Mehrleistung für das gleiche Geld, aber alle Nachteile entfallen und der Stromverbrauch sinkt ebenfalls.


Das Problem beim NT ist nicht einmal primär Single Rail (auch, aber nicht nur). Es hat schlicht und ergreifend nur 2 VGA-Anschlüsse.


----------



## wievieluhr (10. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Trotzdem würde ich kein CF via Singlerail laufen lassen 
(Firestrike 16/8 Lanes - 14k GPU score; 16/4 lanes 12k GPU score (15% ) ) -
 wenn ihr mir ein 1155 board schenkt bei dem ich am 3. slot 8 lanes hab, nehm ich das dankend an 

natürlich würde ich in zukunft nicht mehr MGPU gehen .... wollte ja die erfahrung selber machen....


----------



## CiD (10. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Beiträge zur Abwechslung mal mit Fakten untermauern würdest, könnte man sie vielleicht sogar ernst nehmen.


Nein nein, das passt schon so. 
Versteh das bitte nicht falsch.

Wie du siehst, gefällt PCGH mein Betrag, was darauf schließen lässt, das sie möglicherweise ähnliches in Betracht gezogen haben.

Muss gestehen, das ich zum Zeitpunkt meines Beitrages etwas schreibfaul war aber du hast das schon ganz gut aufgesplittet und damit im Grunde schon gezeigt, dass "Aufrüsten" nicht wirklich Sinn macht.
Aber genau DAS bei den meisten, die nicht so sehr in der Materie drin stecken, aufgrund der Komponenten, in den Sinn kommen würde.
So nach dem Motto: "Oh, großes NT...kann ich ja noch was nachrüsten, 2. Grafikkarte und so. Ui, schon ein Z-Chip, der Intel-K kann später kommen...übertakten ist ja doch noch drin. etc."

Wobei das Nachrüsten der K-CPU gar nicht so abwegig ist. Gibt ja auch noch andere Rechenintensiven Aufgaben für ein PC, die nicht unbedingt eine potente Grafikkarte voraussetzten, denen aber die ~20% Mehrleistung zu Gute kommen könnten.

Mich würde deshalb mal Interessieren was PCGH dazu meint!?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



CiD schrieb:


> Nein nein, das passt schon so.
> Versteh das bitte nicht falsch.


 
Tut mir leid, wenn mein Beitrag etwas agressiv rübergekommen ist. Ich habe fast die gleiche Diskussion gestern zwei Mal im RL geführt und am Abend die Schnauze ziemlich gestrichen voll gehabt. 
Falls du den Beitrag als persönlichen Angriff gewertet hast, möchte ich mich in aller Form dafür entschuldigen.




CiD schrieb:


> Wie du siehst, gefällt PCGH mein Betrag, was darauf schließen lässt, das sie möglicherweise ähnliches in Betracht gezogen haben.


Das kommt warscheinlich hin. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich dann auf halbem Weg doch noch umentschieden hat.


CiD schrieb:


> Muss gestehen, das ich zum Zeitpunkt meines Beitrages etwas schreibfaul war aber du hast das schon ganz gut aufgesplittet und damit im Grunde schon gezeigt, dass "Aufrüsten" nicht wirklich Sinn macht.
> Aber genau DAS bei den meisten, die nicht so sehr in der Materie drin stecken, aufgrund der Komponenten, in den Sinn kommen würde.
> So nach dem Motto: "Oh, großes NT...kann ich ja noch was nachrüsten, 2. Grafikkarte und so. Ui, schon ein Z-Chip, der Intel-K kann später kommen...übertakten ist ja doch noch drin. etc."


Genau darum wollte ich meinen Kommentar so deutlich wie möglich formulieren. Meine (wenn auch bescheidene) Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass es keine Rolle spielt, wie absurd eine Möglichkeit ist... Solange sie möglich bleibt, werden die Leute es tun und für den entstehenden Schaden jemand Anderes verantwortlich machen.


CiD schrieb:


> Wobei das Nachrüsten der K-CPU gar nicht so abwegig ist. Gibt ja auch noch andere Rechenintensiven Aufgaben für ein PC, die nicht unbedingt eine potente Grafikkarte voraussetzten, denen aber die ~20% Mehrleistung zu Gute kommen könnten.


Wenn jemand übertakten und eine CPU wechseln kann, dann kann er auch einen PC zusammenbauen.  

Ich meine... Dafür müsste er ja nur die Elkos entladen, das Netzteil abstecken, die Grafikkarte ausbauen, das Mainboard ausbauen, den Kühler entfernen, den Sockel öffnen und die CPU herausnehmen - und das Ganze beim Wiedereinbau dann noch einmal rückwärts. Das sind fast alle Schritte, die man braucht, um einen PC aus Einzelteilen zusammenzubauen.



CiD schrieb:


> Mich würde deshalb mal Interessieren was PCGH dazu meint!?


 
Mich ebenfalls


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Dies ist im Gegensatz zu allen anderen PCGH-PCs kein reiner PCGH-PC wie der Titel "*Alternate/PCGH FUN 2K14 Limited-PC*" auch vermuten lässt. Das bedeutet in diesem Fall, dass sich Alternate *und* PCGH beraten haben, um einen möglichst preisgünstigen PC anbieten zu können, der dennoch schnell ist (= Gemeinschaftsprojekt von Alternate+PCGH). Alternate hat dabei den wirtschaftlichen Part übernommen, schließlich kennen nur die ihre Einkaufskonditionen und so ist z. B. die Wahl auf das Corsair-Netzteil gefallen. Wie schon mal erwähnt wird dieser PC also von diversen Herstellern unterstützt, damit dieser Preisvorteil überhaupt möglich war, bei den anderen PCGH-PCs ist das nicht der Fall, hier entscheidet auch nur die PCGH-Redaktion und Alternate hat dort kein Mitspracherecht, es sei denn die Konfig läuft nicht rund. 

Testtabelle_187_736274623423.jpg


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft und langsam zweifel ich die Kompetenz von einigen Leuten an.  
Ihr baut in einem "preiswerten" 1000€ Rechner ein Schrott Netzteil von CWT rein das es nicht mal verdient hat als Netzteil bezeichnet zu werden und erklärt es damit dass es darum ging möglichst preiswert zu sein?
Mit 600 Watt ist das teil völlig überdimensioniert und für ein Multi GPU System ist es zu schwach. Abgesehen davon dass das Mainboard sowieso nicht für Multi GPU ausgelegt ist.

Ich kann da nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. 
Fragt doch bitte mal nach ob man den Rechner nicht auch mit einem Bequiet S7 oder LC Power 9550 hätte realisieren können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Gemessen an Alternate ist der Preis ok, das Board macht den Kohl kaum fett und das NT ist naja? Für den Bastler ist es natürlich nix aber es gibt im WWW noch massig andere Angebote wo einem die Fußnägel ausfallen


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Trotzdem bin ich eher der meinung dass hier Marketing Bauernfängerei betrieben wird.
Da wird in einem vielleicht brauchbaren Rechner ein Corsair Netzteil mit satten 600 Watt verbaut.
Durch den Namen "Corsair" wird Qualität suggeriert die nicht vorhanden ist. Reines Marketing. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Ich würde mal darauf wetten das die Leistungsklassen durch die Hersteller kommen mit ihren teils deutlich erhöhten Systemanforderungen. Du weißt ja selbst wie oft die Frage kommt


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*

Oder das Corsair Netzteil war im 1000er Pack für Alternate besonders preiswert.


----------



## Teutonnen (11. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit 600 Watt ist das teil völlig überdimensioniert und für ein Multi GPU System ist es zu schwach. Abgesehen davon dass das Mainboard sowieso nicht für Multi GPU ausgelegt ist.



Kollege, das Netzteil hat nur 2 PCIe-Stecker mit jeweils 6+2 pins. 
Quelle:CX Series

Da wäre mit Multi GPU auch dann nichts, wenn es das hochwertigste Netzteil der Hardwaregeschichte wäre^^


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-PC mit Xeon E3-1230 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 für 1.049 Euro mit Win 8 [Anzeige]*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Kollege, das Netzteil hat nur 2 PCIe-Stecker mit jeweils 6+2 pins.
> Quelle:CX Series
> 
> Da wäre mit Multi GPU auch dann nichts, wenn es das hochwertigste Netzteil der Hardwaregeschichte wäre^^


 
Ach menno. Muss ich etwa schon wieder was erklären? 
Hab da zu einfach keine Lust.
Natürlich kannst du das Corsair nehmen und 2 Grafikkarten anschließen.
Entscheidend ist ja nicht wie viele PCIe Stecker es hat sondern wie viel Leistung das Netzteil bereit stellen kann bzw. wie viele Adapter du kaufen kannst.

Und wenn das Netzteil nur 2x 6+2 Stecker hat du aber 4x 6 Pin brauchst dann baust du dir das.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und falls die Grafikkarten 6 und 8 Pin brauchen dann baust du dir das auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Adaptern kann man sich alles basteln und viele machen das erschreckender Weise auch denn so ein 600 Watt Corsair "Superklasse Markennetzteil" lädt ja geradezu zum Basteln mit Adaptern ein.
Danke dafür PCGH.


----------

